# School that electroshocks children, Primetime



## Think of Winter (Jun 10, 2004)

x posted from GD...

Did anyone see this last night? I was absolutely disgusted.

http://abcnews.go.com/Primetime/story?id=2887677&page=1

The story is about the Judge Rotenberg Center in Canton, Mass. The children at this school have mental and emotional problems, and the school has them hooked up to devices that deliver electric shocks when they exhibit unwanted behaviour. This includes everything from swearing to violence. They justify it by saying it curbs the behavior. They are electroshocking children with mental retardation and autism.

By the way, the $200,000 annual tuition is paid by the gov't, in other words the people of MA and NY, where most of the students are from.

I've never been an activist, and don't reallly know what to do, but I have to do something.


----------



## Al Dente (Jan 8, 2004)

I saw bits and pieces of it because I got physically sick everytime I watched that show. I am so sad for those children-did you see the restraints ALL OVER THEM and then the announcer calmly says "some of them wear the restraints as much as 24 hours a day, 7 days a week". Um...in other words ALL THE TIME? Well of course they aren't going to act out.

Poor kids...sure, let's send an electric shock through 'em because they're doing something we deem inappropriate.







:


----------



## <<<Scarlet>>> (May 19, 2005)

:That is absolutely horrible !!


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RacheePoo* 
Poor kids...sure, let's send an electric shock through 'em because they're doing something we deem inappropriate.







:

I am not advocating such a program, but I think it's important to understand that we're not talking about "innappropriate" behavior. I worked once with a client who hit himself in the head repeatedly, so hard that he had detached both retinas, and despite several surgeries was blind. Yes, he wore arm restraints 24/7. I had a friend who worked with clients who had such uncontrollable rages that they couldn't be contained in a "community setting" and were never allowed outside a locked building. They never saw natural daylight, never got to sit on a park bench eating an ice cream cone, never got to experience anything new.

Like I said, I'm not sure whether or not I agree with this program, but I can understand the motivation of the parents who choose it. If the only other choices seem to be 24 hour restraint, institutionalization, or serious injury to your child or others, I can imagine feeling desperate enough to choose something like this.


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

:

I would imagine the damage they cause themselves is much much worse. I'd think it would be much like the "elastic band" method that you can use to shake a habit. (the one where you put an elastic on your wrist and when you find yourself doing your habit - say biting your nails - you snap the band hard against your wrist and your mind starts to make the association.

I guess my first thought was







: ...but then I realized that these are people who are hurting themselves so much worse. I'm thinking, lesser to two evils.

.


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

No. It is NOT okay. Even with self injurious behavior. As the mother of a child with autism, I find people defending this torture chamber DISGUSTING.







: uke

OP, if it's of any comfort to you, the autism community as a whole has been trying for a while now to get this place shut down. It's legalized child abuse. My son went through a head-banging phase. Never ONCE did I think, 'gee we should shock him when he does that' to make him stop. Good Lord. Autistic people are not animals. Hell even ANIMALS shouldn't be treated that way. As for the rubber band analogy, the difference between the rubber band and this is that you can CHOOSE to snap yourself with a rubber band. No one is sitting there with their hand on the trigger, waiting to snap you if you step out of line.

The most disgusting part is that insurance will FULLY cover this, but things like occupational therapy aren't paid for when you have an autistic child because it's considered "experimental."

I am so offended I can't even see straight right now.


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

I've been thinking about this in the tub for the past 30 minutes...

Let me give you a different scenario. Replace "biting arms" with "smoking." After all, smoking is definitely a self injurious behavior, it leads to DEATH and disease, and it harms others around you. Smokers are clearly addicted, so quitting smoking is extremely difficult for some smokers. That must indicate there is something 'wrong' with their brains, therefore they must be treated as if they cannot think for themselves and act of their own free will, you see, as they are 'damaged' in the brain. So lets take all smokers, corrale them into a 'treatment facility,' and zap them with electric shocks until they stop smoking. After all, it's for their own good.

Do you SEE the utter ridiculousness here?? When my son went through his head butting phase...as in RAMMING HIS HEAD INTO THE WALL when he was frustrated, bored, whatever, know what we did? We looked at helmets, and consulted behaviorists to help us with GENTLE means. I have worked with profoundly mentally and physically handicapped who engaged in SIB as well, one girl would mouthe and chew her hand to the point that the skin began to come off. We didn't SHOCK HER. She was paired with an aide at all times to redirect her, and when her skin needed to heal, a cast was put on it and she was given something else to chew and consoled when she cried out of frustration of not being able to chew her hand. There was another boy there, who was probably profoundly autistic (this was over 10 years ago, I didn't know much about autism then), and he was a head-banger. He wore a helmet and face shield. We didn't ZAP HIM.

People get upset about Abu Ghraib (sp?) and the goings on there, but what's the difference between what went on there and what goes on at this "school?" I'll tell you the difference...because the prisoners are deemed human because they exhibit 'normal' thought and human behavior. They can effectively communicate verbally, and are not deemed 'mentally damaged,' therefore they are afforded sympathy and cries of outrage when they are physically and mentally TORTURED. Autistic people, because some of them cannot speak or communicate effectively with others, or because they are deemed 'damaged' or 'retarded,' are treated as objects. Subjects. Possessions. They are not afforded the _'luxury'_ of being treated with respect and kindness, because after all, they're _less then human_ in a lot of peoples' eyes.

How many atrocities on this earth have been committed against 'lesser' human beings because 'it was for their own good?' Forced sterilization. Castration. Medical experiments. Institutionalization. Whipping. Torture. Beatings. How many women and children are beaten 'for their own good?' How can people say that spanking is horrible but think this is okay? Don't parents who spank often claim there is no other solution to correct their child's adversive behavior, and that this was a 'last resort?' Don't parents who spank often cite 'extenuating circumstances?'

How is this ANY different? It's NOT.


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

Here is a PDF of a report issued last June about the same school. The report was made by the New York State Education Department. The state of New York sends students to the Judge Roteberg Educational Center.

http://boston.com/news/daily/15/school_report.pdf

Quote:

Many of the students observed at JRC were not exhibiting self-abusive/mutilating behaviors, and their IEPs had no indication that these behaviors existed. However, they were still subject to Level III aversive interventions, including use of the GED device. The review of NYS students' records revealed that Level III interventions are used for behaviors including 'refuse to follow staff directions', *'failure to maintain a neat appearance', 'stopping work for more than 10 seconds', 'interrupting others', 'nagging', 'whispering and/or moving conversation away from staff', 'slouch in chair'*, as well as more intensive behaviors such as physical aggression toward others, property destruction and attempts to hurt/injure self.
You can read a Boston Globe article about it here:

http://www.informationliberation.com/?id=12222


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## rbear4 (Jul 31, 2006)

Self-injurious behavior is definitely a horrible and scary thing. I understand the fears and feelings of those who would want to do anything to help a child stop this behavior.

However, that said, there is evidence that these methods are NOT the way to do it. AND, JRC doesn't use these horrible interventions only for self abusive behavior either.

The type of behavior intervention that JRC uses only works while they use it. If you live in fear of punishment all the time it may stop some behaviors while that fear is there but it doesn't teach you how to live or behave in a better way. There are many more humane methods which also work as well.

I used to live in that area many years ago. I was looking for a job and (not knowing what this place was like) went there for an interview. I left numb and feeling sick to my stomach. That is not a way to treat a person and these are people first.

I am a mom of 2 children with autism and I also have specialized in working with children and adults with autism since prior to my childrens birth. I have had the pleasure of knowing many wonderful people with autism as well as some who had come out of that center. It is not a good idea no matter how you look at it. It needs to be permanently shut down.

Oh, you all know why it is called Judge Rottenberg Center. It is named after the judge that ruled it could stay open. When I visited it was called Behavior Research Institute.


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

I have a special needs kiddo. He has/had some behaviors that could lead to injury. For example, he had no caution. At 15 months he tried to RUN DOWN a slide at the playground. I caught him in mid-air. At 3 he tried to run into traffic. DH caught him just before he hit the parking lot.

These examples may sound a lot like things typically developing kids do. They are things typically developing kids do. Any kid could get hurt, or even die doing these things. But I do not think shocking any kid (special needs or no) is an appropriate response. Just like I don't think spanking any kid would be an appropriate response. We find other ways to protect and teach our kids, regardless of their abilities or disabilities.

It is very, very painful for me to think of my child in a place like that. I am so greatful that he came home to us and, while we are far from perfect parents, at least we know better than that. I am so sad that other children are there and I hope things change for them for the better soon.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Holy smokes. That is a sign of a very sick society. Of course I feel for the parents, that they have to deal with a child with such severe problems, but if they did that at home they'd be jailed for child abuse. So they pay someone else to do it and it's okay?

Madness...


----------



## teasdone (Jan 8, 2007)

OMG. That is so sick my palms are sweating.

This is just filthy wrong. It reminds me of the Milgram experiments or the Stanford prison experiments -- it's going to be one of those things that we look back on as a society and wonder how the hell it was ever allowed to happen. It's downright Dickensian!

I think what happens is that too many people assume that if it's being done, then there must be a good or reasonable reason for it to be done. How could so many good, reasonable people have allowed it otherwise? I mean sure, we all understand that sick stuff happens in other places or in other times, but right here, right now, in our own backyards? No way. It's not possible. We are reasonable people. We are protected from this kind of thing in our society. Right? Right. "Therefore," we conclude: "The authorities at this school must know what they are doing, they must be doing this for the right reasons." And: "These kids must be beyond our understanding. They must be doing things that I can't even imagine. After all, who am I to stand up and say what should or shouldn't be done to help an autistic kid? What do I know about it? For all I know, maybe shocking an autistic kid is good for them, maybe it helps them. Right? I mean, really, who am I to judge?"

We are lacking trust in our ability to understand the situation. And because we don't trust ourselves to understand it, we fail to judge it. And because we fail to judge it, we fail to condemn it. When we fail to condemn a thing, we allow it to continue. That's how it happens.

Come on, people. Trust yourselves. Trust your ability to know a sick thing when you see it. LOOK at it. Don't be afraid to JUDGE it. They are SHOCKING CHILDREN. Don't think that you don't understand it just because the kids are autistic. Don't you even dare hide behind that. My kid is autistic. I am telling you right now, this is SICK. It is a sick, twisted, nightmare of a situation.

Don't hide from this. Once you know that they are SHOCKING CHILDREN, you know everything that you need to know about this situation. And if these kids in question bang their heads? If they pull out their own hair? If they scream and rock and moan? If they shout obscenities? It doesn't matter. It doesn't matter one tiny lick, because it still comes down to this: they are children first. Not autistics, not miscreants, not criminals. CHILDREN.

People, you CAN judge this. You CAN stand up and say it's wrong.


----------



## wytchywoman (Nov 14, 2006)

This article is absolutely appaling and I have no idea how or why CPS is not involved. Do the parents know this is going on?
Aside from having a special needs DS, I also worked as a teaching assistant to SN kids, many of them severely autistic. They had self-injurious and violent behaviors and never, I repeat NEVER, did we have to shock them. That is so far beyond disgusting it is unreal. There are a whole host of other interventions they could take which would protect the child and themselves. This school needs to be shut down. What they are doing is horrific and abusive and inexcusable.

Namaste,

Michelle

PS.... does anyone know to whom we might complain about this school, government wise. I have no doubt that complaining to the board of directors will accomplish nothing, but this makes me sick and I can't stomach knowing about this taking place and not doing anything about it. If anyone knows where I can write a letter to someone about this please post back.


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wytchywoman* 

PS.... does anyone know to whom we might complain about this school, government wise. I have no doubt that complaining to the board of directors will accomplish nothing, but this makes me sick and I can't stomach knowing about this taking place and not doing anything about it. If anyone knows where I can write a letter to someone about this please post back.

The ONLY thing I can think of is to contact senators Kennedy, Clinton, and Kerry. They are heavyweights. I have no idea if this has already been done. I do not like Hillary Clinton at all, but if she shut this place down, I'd not only vote for her, I'd campaign for her. I swear it.


----------



## teasdone (Jan 8, 2007)

If I can find the time, I might try doing a little research -- I'm really not into politics and don't know much about it, but this just smells of an earmark/kickback, doesn't it? If we can figure out what politician is profitting from it, then we might be able to get somewhere. I saw something once about a representative from Arizona (Jeff Flake) who takes up exactly these types of causes, I'd say he'd be the one to contact in that case. I'll see if I can track down the info, and if so I'll post it.

Edited to add: Wow, I just checked out the website for the school. Have you guys checked out how filthy stinking rich this place looks? Holy hell! Yes, there's something definitely fishy going on here, someone somewhere is making some real bucks off this place. Check it out: http://www.judgerc.org/


----------



## teasdone (Jan 8, 2007)

Based on a quick search, it looks like there are groups who have been trying to shut it down since its inception. Here's an interesting article I found on the Disability Law Center of Massachusettes.

From that article: _"The mother of a 17-year old New York boy who was allegedly shocked because he cursed is suing the state. In a letter to Massachusetts lawmakers, her attorney, Kenneth Mollins, said skin shocks were administered to the testicles of one student; to a deaf child for not listening to verbal instruction; for minor reasons such as squinting or moaning."_


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teasdone* 

From that article: _"The mother of a 17-year old New York boy who was allegedly shocked because he cursed is suing the state. In a letter to Massachusetts lawmakers, her attorney, Kenneth Mollins, said skin shocks were administered to the testicles of one student; to a deaf child for not listening to verbal instruction; for minor reasons such as squinting or moaning."_

uke uke uke Omg. You have GOT to be kidding me. If that stuff was done to someone typically developing, the outcry would be deafening. But because it's autistic people it's being done to, it's somehow okay??!!?? uke


----------



## teasdone (Jan 8, 2007)

OK, I think I've found some info in answer to the question of "what can I do?". The go-to guy is Massachusetts State Senator Brian A. Joyce. He's in process of trying to stop the abuse. He filed a budget ammendment last year that would prohibit aversive shock therapy in his state, which is where this school is located. I'll quote from an old press release I found on his website:

Quote:

May 25th, 2006
The Massachusetts Senate has adopted a budget amendment filed by Senator Brian A. Joyce that would prohibit so-called aversive therapy in Massachusetts.

In response to recent allegations of abuse over the use of the so-called aversive or electric therapy, Senator Joyce filed the amendment to ban the use of shock therapy.

Shock therapy is the deliberate and controlled induction of some form of physiological state of shock in an individual for the purpose of psychiatric treatment. The controversial method is used by Canton-based Judge Rotenberg Center (JRC) - which may be the only institutions in the nation to use aversion shock therapy on its students. Specifically at the JRC, shock therapy is used on children who display some types of behavior ranging from self-mutilation to a reported case of failing to maintain a neat appearance. Many of the children have autism and/or mental retardation.

In the mid 1980s, a child in the care of JRC died after the reported use of higher-powered shocking. In a more recent case, an autistic child suffered burn scabs on his torso, legs and arms after shock therapy.

"We don't allow this treatment on our prisoners," said Senator Joyce. "And we should not allow it on innocent children."
The latest update on this, according to a more recent press release I found on this website, is that last month this same senator announced "the filing of three bills that would significantly limit the use of aversive or so-called 'shock' therapy on children in Massachusetts."

So, I think the very first thing we could all do is write this senator, even if we don't live in MA, and tell him that we support him. (Maybe someone could even post a sample letter to make it easier for us?)

Here is his contact info:

Senator Brian A. Joyce
State House, Room 413 A
Boston, MA 02133
Office: 617-722-1643
Fax: 617-722-1522
Email: [email protected]

Then, the next important thing to do, I would think, is for everyone, *especially those who live in Massachusettes*, to write to the other Massachusetts state senators in support of the three bills. We want to make them feel that this is a hot issue. Getting letters from outside of their state might not have the same weight as one of their constituency, but it can help create a feeling of urgency and pressure.

Co-sponsors of the legislation include Representatives John Scibak, Barbara L'Italien and Denise Provost as well as Senator Jarrett Barrios. We could send them letters of support too, but I haven't dug up their info yet.

Whew! I've got to go get my chores done now. Should we post a link to this from the MA tribal area?


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teasdone* 
Should we post a link to this from the MA tribal area?

Yes!!! Well done!!! When my head isn't full of snot, I'll write a letter. Awesome!!


----------



## teasdone (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is a Boston Globe editorial on this topic from that Senator I mentioned. I really hope he can stop this.

Quote:

Last week, the New York Board of Regents released a damning report following site visits to the center that documented ``serious concern" over the school's use of aversive behavioral interventions. The report noted that the background and preparation of staff is not sufficient to oversee the treatment of children with challenging emotional and behavioral problems. It also noted that skin shocks are used for relatively minor behaviors, such as nagging and failing to keep a neat appearance, and were applied to individuals while they bathed or showered, which is inconsistent with FDA regulations.

The Rotenberg Center does not believe in the use of psychotropic drugs to control or regulate behavior. Instead, the school has used water squirts, pinching, spanking, ``aromatic ammonia," mechanical restraints, and helmets with visual screens and white noise masks to punish what it considers to be undesirable behavior. In 1989, the center began using skin shocks as well. When the initial device used to deliver the shocks seemed to lose its effectiveness after the first few months, the school developed two new devices that allow instructors to shock more parts of the student's body with increasing voltages. These devices, which are worn constantly by some with mental retardation and autism, deliver shocks by remote control through small backpacks worn by students.


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

Did you look at the video and pics of befores and after? i have worked with some children with very serious behaviors and never did they look like the befores or afters. Why? Becuase caring adults were there to offer help not toture!

The whole place is disgusting. I thought we had outlawed places like this awhile ago...just becuase the building looks nice doesn't mean they have a better understanding of what autism is. Those kids are being abused!


----------



## lioralourie (Aug 22, 2004)

http://www.caica.org/newsinfo.htm

I am so glad to see this being discussed here. CAICA is a great organization that watches many many facilities like judge Rotenberg Center, and tracks deaths in such facilities.

If you scroll down to the Judge Rotenberg Center, there's a link with news stories about it. There are also plenty of letters to write about all of these facilities.

The most recent letter writing campaign was re: Angie Arndt's death. She was 7 years old, and held face down by a 250-lb staff member for 50 minutes while another staff member held her ankles. She vomited, urinated, defecated and suffocated.

There's lots of work to be done, folks. Rotenberg is particularly troubling. http://www.caica.org/SHOCKING.htm


----------



## lioralourie (Aug 22, 2004)

oh some of the other "aversive therapies" are:

withholding food
placing white noise generating helmets on the kids...

these are MR kids and kids with autism. Can you even imagine the torment white noise would be to a kid with autism? It's pure sadism.


----------



## wytchywoman (Nov 14, 2006)

What totally yanks my chain is that they think it's ok to torture these kids, but they think it's not ok to give them prescription meds which would probably solve some to most of their behavioral issues to begin with. What a load of cr*p!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







: I am not a huge advocate of medicating children, but I would sure as h*ll recommend it over ammonia, white noise and electric shock!!!!


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

uke








Wow.
I can't believe anyone thinks that is okay.


----------



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you freaking kidding me!? How is this different from childabuse? How is SHOCKING a CHILD helpful? I cant believe this is being allowed! Thanks for posting this!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *colleen95* 
x posted from GD...

Did anyone see this last night? I was absolutely disgusted.

http://abcnews.go.com/Primetime/story?id=2887677&page=1

The story is about the Judge Rotenberg Center in Canton, Mass. The children at this school have mental and emotional problems, and the school has them hooked up to devices that deliver electric shocks when they exhibit unwanted behaviour. This includes everything from swearing to violence. They justify it by saying it curbs the behavior. They are electroshocking children with mental retardation and autism.

By the way, the $200,000 annual tuition is paid by the gov't, in other words the people of MA and NY, where most of the students are from.

I've never been an activist, and don't reallly know what to do, but I have to do something.


----------



## Terabith (Mar 10, 2006)

My God. That report is one of the most appalling things I have ever read. Children are restrained indefinitely. Get electric shocks until they go one year without engaging in ANY inappropriate behaviors (including trying to talk to other students or staff.....), watched while they shower and use the toilet, awakened to receive shocks if video monitoring shows they did something wrong earlier and didn't receive a punishment, restrained and then shocked while they are restrained, shocked even if they don't do a wrong behavior (just less than if they did do it), not allowing any social skills opportunities or training, denying speech/ occupational therapy and really no education. Horrible horrible horrible.


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

where are the parents of these children? I could never send my child to a place like that.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Didn't EST go out with the '50s? Oh wait, apparently hitting kids with a paddle hasn't gone away yet either, I guess I shouldn't be surprised (read: be experiencing horrified disbelief) that people are still electrocuting those they don't approve of.

Oh. dear. Just read that Boston Globe editorial. O. M. G. I can't handle it so my mind's turning to an off topic question:

Has anyone who's doing research on the psychology behind those who followed the orders of the Nazis considered interviewing the employees of this facility? I would think that there would be very similar factors in play. (No, I am not calling the directors of the center Nazis, although it is merely a matter of intensity that prevents these people from being mass murderers.)

The other thought which comes to mind, some what more on topic, "when all you have is a hammer, every problem looks like a nail".

You want all electroshocks to stop instantaneously at the center? Hook shock pads up to the "teachers".


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
You want all electroshocks to stop instantaneously at the center? Hook shock pads up to the "teachers".

Amen.


----------



## lula (Feb 26, 2003)

Holy %*^#$! These people should be criminally prosecuted!

I have a letter written and have contacted my friend in MA. She will definately send something this week! Do you think letters from outside of the state matter?


----------



## teasdone (Jan 8, 2007)

I am still so amazingly disturbed by this school. I can't seem to let it go -- I keep thinking about it, and find myself compulsively researching it, even though everything I find makes me sick. Maybe it's because usually I don't get very fired up about things, usually I can see every side to an issue. But this just crosses some kind of line for me, and I can't seem to shake the feeling that I need to do something about it.

So tell me what you guys think about this idea: I've been toying with the idea of making a website. Just a small one. Just basically stating the facts, offering loads of links to various reportage, and then a "What Can I Do" page with a long list of contact names and info, including the various MA senators, various media outlets, and perhaps links to autistic organizations. That way, people could start writing letters and e-mails, and awareness could be raised.

It just seems like right now, there is a lot of outrage, but no organization. If everyone who felt outraged would write a letter, it might start stirring more people up to greater action.

What do you think? Would it work? I'm 100% new to activism, and completely clueless.


----------



## gargirl (Dec 30, 2006)

This is so heart breaking and horrible... I want to tear the place apart with my hands!!!

WTH??? If anyone ever did any of that to my kid.... omg.

*weeps*


----------



## mommymarliah (Jun 29, 2004)

WTF? I thought these places went out of business long ago.

Its really disheartening to know people are living in conditions like this. Having two autistic kids myself (one that is a "classic" case) reading this makes me sick.

I have a son who has exibited self injurious behavior on occasion (hitting himself, ect) but there is no way I would shock him! What the hell are people thinking? I mean autistic and MR people are still people for crying out loud.

As for the person who asked where the parents are, more than likely they are disgusted and have no rights. Only 11 states in the US do not require the signing over of rights for the care of a child over 18. Most states mandate a child over 18 has to be signed fully over the the state for them to recieve any care. These parents (at least some of them) probably did that in hopes their children would recieve loving care and instead these kids are in a torture prison.

Its so sick


----------



## teasdone (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommymarliah* 
As for the person who asked where the parents are, more than likely they are disgusted and have no rights. Only 11 states in the US do not require the signing over of rights for the care of a child over 18. Most states mandate a child over 18 has to be signed fully over the the state for them to recieve any care. These parents (at least some of them) probably did that in hopes their children would recieve loving care and instead these kids are in a torture prison.

I wish this were true, but unfortunately I think the school is not allowed to shock the kids without the parents' express permission. Plus, their website is filled with parent testimonials. For that matter, the reason the judge allowed the place to stay open is because all the parents were so vocal about how good it was for their kids. They are huge advocates, and organized about it.

So, unfortunately, the parents are the driving force behind it, not just innocent victims or dupes.


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

how is this possible? wouldn't this be child abuse? i mean "special needs kids" are just that special needs you have to accept that they are going to do things that other children would not...i think i am going to be sick...shocking collars for dogs upset me enough, But KIDS in general especially special needs...CRAZY...why are parents and the school allowed to do this? isn't spanking pretty much outlawed? this is so much worse than spanking!


----------



## kandkrose (Jan 2, 2006)

this just makes me PHYSICALLY ILL. SERIOUSLY ILL. As a mother of a child with autism, I would be LIVID if this were going on! My daughter has attention span issues, and meltdowns where she bites herself and causes a scene. The teachers strapped her in to a CHAIR (just a waist strap) to keep her still (not for transportation issues). I was so ANGRY and upset about it that I pulled her out of school!

What I dont understand are the parents who are letting this happen!? WTH!?!?! What kind of evil sickos are doing this to kids, seeing the way it affects them and thinking for ONE SECOND that it is a GOOD thing?!?!?!

I will tell you that most of my dd's "inappropriate behaviors" whether its acting out, not paying attention or self-injury, originate from a symptom of her autism, NOT as a behavior she chooses to do.

When she has a meltdown it is usually because she is SUFFERING from some sensory overload, or confusion. not because she thinks it would be fun to cry and scream and bite herself.

So what is the solution? shock her? strap her down because its too much to deal with? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

FIND THE CORE PROBLEM AND WORK WITH IT

(and yes - this is what OT & PT are FOR!!!!!! which as another pp said - isnt covered by insurance but this torture IS? WHAT?!!?!?!?!)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm speechless. Really, nothing surprises me anymore...


----------



## Little Bear's Mama (Mar 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommymarliah* 
As for the person who asked where the parents are, more than likely they are disgusted and have no rights. Only 11 states in the US do not require the signing over of rights for the care of a child over 18. Most states mandate a child over 18 has to be signed fully over the the state for them to recieve any care. These parents (at least some of them) probably did that in hopes their children would recieve loving care and instead these kids are in a torture prison.


According to their website, they have to have the parent's permission, the child has to be represented by an independent lawyer who has to find a medical expert to testify, it also goes through an ethics committee (decision is personalized based on the child's needs), and finally, it has to be approved by a probate judge. It doesn't sound like a quick process. One of their videos stated that a student had to be with them a year, and work on the rewards program, before they would even be considered for the aversive therapy. So, it doesn't sound like one could just walk in off the street and immediately start the child aversive therapy.









I haven't read the independent articles yet and I will do that now.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Before anything else can be done the parents who are signing consent allowing these things to be done to their children would have to dealt with. in what way I am not sure as I can not imagine letting anyone do those things to my kids. I realize that I can not fathom what these parents are going through but they need some serious intervention first for even thinking this is ok.


----------



## julie anne (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote from Teasdone: "So tell me what you guys think about this idea: I've been toying with the idea of making a website. Just a small one. Just basically stating the facts, offering loads of links to various reportage, and then a "What Can I Do" page with a long list of contact names and info, including the various MA senators, various media outlets, and perhaps links to autistic organizations. That way, people could start writing letters and e-mails, and awareness could be raised"

That sounds like an awesome thing to do. I appreciate already all the research & contact info that you've included. I plan on contacting MA state senator, Brian A. Joyce. Something HAS to be done to protect these kids. If we don't stand up for their rights & their safety, who will?

I am a parent of ASD kids, too, and it just breaks my heart and makes me made and makes me want to throw up. What other PRO ACTIVE thing can we do???


----------



## lioralourie (Aug 22, 2004)

there's already a website for action against Rotenberg Center. As I posted before...

http://CAICA.org

Rotenberg center info page: http://caica.org/NEWS%20JRC%20MAIN.htm

Ways to Help: http://caica.org/index.htm#fast%20easy

IT'S NOT JUST ABOUT ROTENBERG, FOLKS, THIS IS A HUGE MONEY MAKING BUSINESS FOR THESE "CARE" CENTERS. There are movements on the National level and CAICA is the coordinator for them. Support them. If you want to contribute to the Rotenberg action, please do it in context of the other initiatives they have begun (letter writing campaigns to NY education officials, to MA legislators, etc.)


----------



## teasdone (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lioralourie* 
there's already a website for action against Rotenberg Center. As I posted before...

http://CAICA.org

Rotenberg center info page: http://caica.org/NEWS%20JRC%20MAIN.htm

Ways to Help: http://caica.org/index.htm#fast%20easy

I mean this very respectfully, as CAICA seems like a great organization with a wonderful goal, but their JRC page didn't seem very complete. Just a list of linked articles, not very up-to-date (the most recent dates back to July 2006), and it doesn't actually tell me what I can DO about this specific situation, at least not that I can see. The "ways to help" page seems to be just a general CAICA page and isn't specific to JRC. Am I missing something?

Also, as an update, I did hear back from the MA senator who is trying to stop this, and he said that he might be able to use our help writing letters to the various committee members when the time comes. He said he'd keep my e-mail handy -- if/when I hear back from him I'll be sure to post and let everyone know!


----------

